# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  Selfie Mirror, smart mirror, Smart Mirror Inc., Sherman Oaks, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Smart Mirror Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Selfiemirror the first smart mirror

Published on Nov 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Sefiemirror launch

Published on Jan 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Selfiemirror

Published on May 3, 2017

----------

